# Freeze & Hänger



## NoCo (27. März 2009)

*Freeze & Hänger*

Aloha Community.

Ich habe das Unterforum ausgewählt, weil ich nicht weiß an welchem Part der Fehler liegt.  Also folgendes:

Mein Rechner lief eigentlich immer rund, bis er vor ein paar Monaten anfing drei-sekündige Blackscreens zu produzieren. Und das nicht nur beim Zocken, sondern auch beim Surfen. Früher selten, passiert es heute täglich.

Mittlerweile protzt meine Kiste mit grandiosen Hängern, die auftreten können, sobald man die Maus bewegt; dafür muss ich dann nichtmal ins Internet. Gefeatured wird mein PC meistens beim Surfen oder Zocken. Ich komme dann in den Genuss eines Freezes, der die Maus lahmlegt und als Zugabe noch den Task-Manager anzuzeigen verweigert. Etwas später bekommt der Sound einen Flash und eiert ggf. in Endlosschleife einige Töne ab.

Einzige Möglichkeit ist dann immer Reset, aber mir geht's langsam doch etwas auf den Keks. Der PC ist übrigens virenfrei, Temperaturen sind i.O. und Spannungen stehen derzeit auf Standard.

Und an dieser Stelle kommt hoffentlich ihr ins Spiel, weil ihr wisst woran es liegen könnte.

Danke im Vorraus. 

extreme Grüße
NoCo


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

was für nen PC hast du denn? sind auch alle treiber aktuell?

wenn du DDR2-RAM haben solltest: braucht das vlt. mehr als 1,8V spannung? die boards geben idR den standardwert, eben 1.8V, aber einiges riegel sind für mehr vorgesehen und KÖNNEN bei 1.8V dann eben fehler produzieren.


----------



## NoCo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Es ist ein LGA 775 System, Treiber alle aktuell. Der RAM läuft für gewöhnlich mit 2.0V, momentan, da vier Module, auf ca. 2,1 Volt (ist für mich Standard, da Herstellerangabe). Davon ab, hatte/ habe ich die Probleme auch mit nur zweien und verschiedenen Spannungen.

Ich erinnere mich auch daran, dass die Probleme selbst nach Neuinstallation des OS recht früh wieder auftraten.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Mal "weit gefasst" : ein Controllerproblem. Das kann ein Treiber sein (Chipsatz) oder IDE /SATA Controller... Hast du in letzter Zeit ein neues Laufwerk eingebaut?

Onboard Sound?  Wenn du eine extra Soundkarte hast, mach die mal raus und de-installiere den Treiber und installiere den Onboard Treiber.


----------



## NoCo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Laufwerke (alle S-ATA) sind keine dazu gekommen. Das einzige, was vielleicht interessant sein könnte, wäre, dass ich selten mal von einer anderen HDD gebootet habe, allerdings betrifft das ja nicht die Hauptplatte. Und Onboard Sound habe ich nicht, nur die SupremeFX II vom Board (Maximus Formula).


----------



## NoCo (1. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Weiß hier auch keiner, wie? Dann bin ich wohl der einzige, der derartige Probleme hat, denn im Netz kann ich seit Monaten nichts dazu finden und andere Foren haben auch keine Lösung parat... Schade.

Topic schließen bitte.


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Nicht gleich aufgeben, warum schließen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp; wie ich z.b.

Hmm.. du hast 4x RAM verbaut, oder? 

Also ich habe (oder hoffentlich hatte, bin gerade am Testen, schaut aber gut aus) auch probleme damit auf meinem Gigabyte EP-35. Ich musste die RAM - Spannung auf 2.2 Volt erhöhen (2.1 V Herstellerspezifikation) und auch die G(MCH) spannung um 0.1 (viellecht auch mehr).
Momentan rennt alles rund.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (1. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Hey, hab genau das selbe prob, immer nur Bluescreens, beim neuen rechner, bis jetzt lief noch kein Spiel darauf.

Isn Athlon x2 5000+, glaub ich, 2 Gig Ram DDR2 800, schon von 1,8 V auf 2,15 V erhöht aber keine Besserung, Mb isn Asrock K10N78 Full Hd -hsli in der Revision 3.0.

Die Blues treten immer auf wenn ich speicherlastige oder einfac komplizierte Anwedungen starte, Treiber sind alle neu.


----------



## orangeblood (1. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

@ catch hast du die cpu übertaktet?? sowas passiert meistens wenn die cpu nicht stabil läuft, da sie im idle mode also bei windows nicht so hohe auslastung hat.
lass mal nen benchmark laufen ob der auch abstürtzt ode rnoch besser prime 95

mfg orangeblood


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (11. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

war grad erst mal inner sonne ausruhen, werde gleich mal nen paar tests machen


----------



## Genim2008 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Hast du auch Freezes(PC-Bild friert einfach ein, du musst den Reset-Knopf betätigen) und Bluescreens in unregelmäßigen abständen? 
Dann liegt es wohl an defekten oder instabielen Ram.
 Probier mal, anderen oder weniger Speicher aus. Am besten testest du mal mit MemTest86+ per Bootdisk deinen Speicher.

*Klick hier für Downloadlink*


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (12. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

hab mal prime laufen lassen , da geht er durch 2 stunden dann wa mir langweilig.
werd gleich ma mem testen, dauert das lange ?


----------



## Genim2008 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

1h reicht


----------



## MrSmoli (14. April 2009)

*AW: Freeze & Hänger*

Hallo erstmal,

weiß nicht ob dir das hilft, aber bei mir ist der PC vorm Jahr nur beim surfen gefreezt. Wußte nie woran es gelegen hat.
Hatte mir damals dann einen neuen wlan usb stick gekauft und das Problem trat nicht mehr auf. 

Gruß
MrSmoli


----------

